# stupid question about group builds



## sturmbock44 (Dec 2, 2012)

Ive only been a member of a short time but i think im gonna have to ask another question... when you all say group build done by members of this site as a group... do you mean several people working together on one model ? because all the group builds appear to be done by individuals... im having trouble distinguishing the difference between a group build and a start to finish build. is it more or less theme builds with categories? please explain to the slow guy thanks


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 2, 2012)

Yes, they are basically "start to finish" builds with a common theme and a time limit. We all pick and build models within the basic heading, such as the one that ends today, "Carrier Aircraft", and then strive to complete them before the clock runs out. I have found it helpful as an incentive to actually finish models, and we all recieve advice and encouragement in a common goal. They overlap one month, ie, the new one has been on for a month now, while the old one ends today. There is plenty of time in the current "1914 to 1939" for you to enter.


----------



## sturmbock44 (Dec 2, 2012)

I get it now thats pretty cool! i agree posting and especially group builds would motivate you to not have giant pauses in a build.(which im known to do if things go wrong like botching a paint job) Im not sure if i can jump in just yet on a group build but will participate very soon when possible.
once a particular theme ends can it get brought back later on in the year? like defense of the reich? or are you striving for new group builds each group build? if that makes sense


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 2, 2012)

There is a list of the upcoming builds, if you go to the "Group Builds" heading and scroll down you will see a thread that covers it.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 2, 2012)

A little while ago, Vic ran an unofficial poll to see what members wanted in the way of Group Builds in the future. This has resulted in some popular ones being done again, albeit in slightly modified form in some instances.
The idea is to provide variety in subjects as far as possible, otherwise we end up having Group Builds with different titles, but the same endless lines of Messerschmitts, Focke Wulfs, Mustangs or Spitfires - same subjects, but slightly different schemes. Nothing wrong with those types of aircraft, but they're only a small number of types compared to the literally thousands of types which can be modelled.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 2, 2012)

Yep, I'm looking forward to the transport/observer/recon just for the wide variety!
I know I have a couple of different ones ready.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 2, 2012)

And just to maybe set aside any preconceptions, the GB's are not intended to be a race. Although there's a specific time limit, the 4 months allotted should be plenty of time for the average builder to research, plan, and build a decent model.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 2, 2012)

Ahum....!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 2, 2012)

Present company excepted. I still have 9 hours to finish the Stuka.


----------



## Rogi (Dec 2, 2012)

The Group builds are basicly like Themed Competitions, although we don't really compete against each other, more support, and post ways of doing things on the model that people might not have thought up of. Its also a great refrence for future modelers of certain aircraft, they get to see a lot of details that mostly don't come up on specific aircraft.

It also develops the participants modeling skills and interacts with the other group members  

Good time to be had by all, even if you are not taking part


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 2, 2012)

I'll drink to....right, that's the kettle done!


----------



## N4521U (Dec 2, 2012)

Rogi said:


> The Group builds are basicly like Themed Competitions, although we don't really compete against each other, more support, and post ways of doing things on the model that people might not have thought up of. Its also a great refrence for future modelers of certain aircraft, they get to see a lot of details that mostly don't come up on specific aircraft.
> 
> It also develops the participants modeling skills and interacts with the other group members
> 
> Good time to be had by all, even if you are not taking part



You put that very well, hit the nail on the square head.

I might add... there should to be a Story behind the build as well. A pilot, a squadron, an operation, with as accurate markings as is possible. Could be from the kit and Out Of the Box, or if you like pain, like me, you could find something Not specific to even aftermarket markings. This tends to put much more pressure on getting the build done in the allotted four months. This is something I do not recommend for the faint hearted. It requires getting custom decals printed, agonizing modifications to the aircraft, that sort of thing. It helps to be on High Blood Pressure medication, like my ownself if you intend to tackle something of this nature.

But please join in, "no experience required". Just sayin. Just Plane Bill

***I might add, there is never a Stupid Question. Nine times out of ten, someone else is just reluctant to ask that same question.


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 2, 2012)

have you guys ever thought of doing a "Group" build....all the same fighter group....and then donating those to the museum for that group for them to display?


----------



## sturmbock44 (Dec 2, 2012)

Ill head over and read about upcoming group builds. If recon is coming up i will have an entry i can make. Sounds like fun thanks for the feedback guys! great group of people here!


----------



## Rogi (Dec 2, 2012)

bobbysocks said:


> have you guys ever thought of doing a "Group" build....all the same fighter group....and then donating those to the museum for that group for them to display?



I've thought about this for my local Museum, doing a whole Group of fighters and then donating it to the museum or letting them display it for a bit (if my work was worthy enough ) 

but it just never comes up :S and when it does, I'm like....maybe next year.

I think it'd be a cool idea for a group, group build


----------



## N4521U (Dec 3, 2012)

Yep, recon is next?
I have a Yorktown sqn F9F-5P for that one.


----------



## sturmbock44 (Dec 3, 2012)

From what i understand its a split between late war jets and recon... If anyone can elaborate i know this isnt the group build forum but if this needs to be moved mods maybe you can decide. As for the next build is it open for anylate war jet and recon plane meaning jets dont need to be recon and recon entries dont have to be jets? i have jet recon, prop recon, i could enter, or if any late war jet is welcome i have a few ideas. If i only get one thing done for the build i want to Have my 1\48 Ju 88 H ready , just waiting on SQUADRON! they did me wrong this time, i used to like ordering from them.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 3, 2012)

That split build is intended to have independent subjects - i.e. either jets or recon. My Ar 234 is gonna be busted open for this one.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 3, 2012)

I have a Beechcraft Staggerwing for the transport and an Arado 196 for the recon.


----------



## dneid (Dec 4, 2012)

meatloaf109 said:


> Present company excepted. I still have 9 hours to finish the Stuka.


Hey, Meatloaf,
With 9 hours, what the heck are you doing trolling the forum! Get to painting!!! I want to see that Stuka.
Dale


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 4, 2012)

O.k. check out the finished thread in GB#15, it's there.


----------



## A4K (Dec 6, 2012)

bobbysocks said:


> have you guys ever thought of doing a "Group" build....all the same fighter group....and then donating those to the museum for that group for them to display?



Do you have a particular museum in mind? I might have some I could do - spare P-51D Mustang there for sure.


Next GB is a split build? Not so bad one being the jet age '44-'45. That makes a whopping choice of about 10 aircraft, including German prototypes. 

My preferred options, to be narrowed down:


Fiesler Fi 156C Storch (Eduard Strip down kit) - recon
Horten Ho IX V3 (incomplete prototype) - jet age
Lockheed C-60A Lodestar (RNZAF)- transport
Messerschmitt P.1101 (incomplete prototype) - jet age
Messerschmitt Me 323E-1 Gigant - transport
Nakajima C6N1 Saiun - recon

The Saiun is definite, the rest TBD.


----------



## sturmbock44 (Dec 6, 2012)

Im really upset with squadron they didnt have the photo etch Fug 200 in stock but listed as in stock... so dummies like me buy it and get charged... then they worry about how they will acquire it later... now im waiting for a response or a refund! So im not sure if im going to enter a JU 88H or not. i could build it myself but would rather use the PE set. If that doesnt come through I have a few i could do second runner up is gonna be a 1\48 BV 141 for recon, I have a Ar 234 nightfighter or a Me 262 nightfighter, or a ar 234 C-4 recon but i dont want to rip off Andy's idea so i think if its not the Ju 88H, then the BV 141 , or a Me 262b two seat nightfighter ...


----------



## A4K (Dec 6, 2012)

Sorry to hear that. Had troubles with them a few times myself, so stopped buying from them.


----------



## sturmbock44 (Dec 6, 2012)

like 10 years ago i never had this problem, but normally i use scale hobbyist . just no one seems to have the Fug 200 in 1\48 or atleast has it in stock... squadron just claimed too lol! anyone have a favorite online retailer? i may be missing out on some good ones.


----------



## N4521U (Dec 6, 2012)

http://www.hannants.co.uk/advanceds...ale_id=955&search_direction=asc&save_search=1

***This is the advanced search page, and they have lots of JU 88 stuff.

Hannants would be one, they usually have most current things, and lots od PE stuff. Good to use them for price comparisons. Although, international orders need to be more than 40 bucks worth.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 6, 2012)

Jason, don't worry about an Ar-234 entry being "my idea". We're all free to enter what we want and I would not be put off at all if you entered one. The other entries sound interesting too though.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 7, 2012)

Andy is right, do one if it works for you, the more the merrier!


----------



## A4K (Dec 7, 2012)

Agreed! ...that said, the only reason you don't see an Me 262 on my list is because I expect atleast 6 will be entered! Rather keep some variety in there.

My definites:

Nakajima C6N1 Saiun
Horten Ho IX V3, as captured by advancing US troops.

Next contenders the C-60A or P.1101 - see at the time.


----------



## sturmbock44 (Dec 7, 2012)

Me 262 nightfighters just look sweet to me !... If i do end up doing a Ar 234 it will be the nightfighter bird but i doubt i will do it in a time frame for this build. or the 234 C i have been doing too many RLM 81 82 schemes lately. . Im sticking to my glass house ideas Ju 88 H or Bv 141B a kit i have had laying around forever and i kinda want to see it buil such a cool plane in its own way. for anyone who isnt familiar with the BV 141 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SV96hXwWN7c_ 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KA5giaFPLQs_ some cool videos. 
Right now my number one time consumer would be the Ju 88 H as my first choice I will be scratch building Fug 200, camera bays, and a few other mods. second choice is the BV 141b, or third i would love to do a Fw 189 but i really doubt i can get all of them done or should spend money on more models to buy a Fw 189. . . My heads crawling with things i want to build all time ! kinda feel like its not such a bad thing to have several builds going at one time, i used to be bad about that. needless to say im excited about doing a group build ! I was talking to paul about building a spanish civil war Me 109 for the prewar group build but i decided to save it for another scheme. Thanks again for all the feedback


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 8, 2012)

Just a quick side-note here...perhaps it can be taken to a new thread or discuission, at least...why not a group build that set a specific theme and all the aircraft from that GB are donated to a museum?

In other words, let's say, for example, that the museum is oriented towards the Pearl Harbor attack. Then the GB would be based on the aircraft involed on that day, December 7, 1941 and the completed models are then donated to that museum for it's display...

Just a thought...now back to the thread!


----------



## A4K (Dec 8, 2012)

I like the idea. 

I love modelmaking but often move. Kits made over the last 16 years have been given away to mates or neighbours as they always smashed in transit previously . On one occasion donated an RNZAF P-51D Mustang model to a new museum (who have since lost it and most other things I loaned...but that's another story)

If there is a *reliable* museum who want specific theme aircraft as you say, I'm keen. All I'd ask is they cover the postage.


----------

